
What It’s Like to Get Doxed for Taking a Bike Ride - starpilot
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/06/what-its-like-to-get-doxed-for-taking-a-bike-ride.html
======
gorbachev
If there's nothing else consistent about Internet sleuths, it's that they're
almost always wrong.

~~~
starpilot
Remember Reddit and the boston marathon bombing? They picked two suspects:

\- Some shaggy guy who looked like the Unabomber

\- Two middle eastern kids

Utterly worthless, based on laughably superficial characteristics. The kids
turned out to be avid runners who were just there to spectate.

